# Latest in forum



## hornypornstar (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello every one I am the latest new member of these forum


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2008)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

hornypornstar welcome to IM! 

we are glad you joined us, be sure to check out IronMagLabs Supplements

view our top selling ebooks

don't forget to start your own personal Blog and  Photo Gallery

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## nartic (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome to the family bro......


----------



## hornypornstar (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi thanks to all of you dude you all give a warm welcome for me


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## lucifuge (Mar 4, 2008)

PreMier said:


>



ABSOLUTELY


----------



## hornypornstar (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hi*



PreMier said:


>



Is that you in the pic? if yes wow nice body


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2008)

yea, thats me.

why are you peddling smut in your signature?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2008)

why is this place suddenly getting more than it's fair share of sleazeballs?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2008)

thats what i was wondering.  i didnt click the link, but read it.. i mean seriously   thats why i called it spam.

where is iain to do his job?  hahaha


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2008)

yea it's spam. occasionally a new member should come with a barf bag but we hit a whole nest of them lately it seems.


----------



## hornypornstar (Mar 5, 2008)

Nope for me that is not spam, because it was not require you to pay anything it is free, I'm just use the signature to promote the site. plus there is no problem whether you click the link or not it's up to you, plus I only put a link to the signature and I did not send any pm messages just to promote the site, I also enjoy to participate into the disscussion and I love these forum


----------



## PappaD (Mar 5, 2008)

Holy Spammer!!!!


----------



## hornypornstar (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok still thanks even some of you have put some bad things about my participation, still thanks because at least you all not bored to disscuss with me


----------



## 1xDeatHsHeaDx3 (Mar 31, 2008)

"5. No commercial promotion of any kind on the forum (unless you have received prior consent)."


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah it seems like that is the new way to spam in the signature.

I never see it cause I have signatures turned off.

Douchebags make random posts on popular threads, with there sig showing on every post.


----------

